# Tiny Feet Meeting Derry/Londonderry 14th october



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Just quick reminder that the next Tiny Feet meeting will be held on wednesday the 14th october 2009 in the MDEC building in the ground of altnagelvin at 7pm. We have a guest speaker attending which is one of the fertility councellors from belfast, they will be able to give more information in regards to booking a meeting with them here in Derry/Londonderry etc. I think this is a service which is badly needed in our area so im delighted that they can attend. Please let myself or Emak know if use will be attending for numbers etc.

looking forward to catching up with everyone then.

shaz xx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

hiya

count me and my friend heather in. we are def coming along


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

brilliant angel we will look foward to meeting with use both..x


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well ladies anymore takers for next weeks meeting?


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll be there, think i emailed you not sure!!

Missy xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Count me in........whos turn is it to bring the wine?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well ladies, whos all up for tomorrow nite then??..xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz so sorry i totally forgot to tell you guys i wont be there    my friend from scotland comes tomorrow and we have loads to catch up on!!!!

have a great night speak to you all soon lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey lmk no probs, have a good catch up...xx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just popped on this morning to say a big THANK U to all the girls at tiny feet who made me feel so welcome. 
I enjoyed the meeting so much and feel less ALONE today.
Its so nice to be able to talk about anything and not feel like I was being judged. 
I also feel that even tho I have a son – I wasn’t made feel different, and glad that my desire for more children wasn’t judged.

Im useless with names but just PM me and tell me where u were sitting then ill remember your user names etc..



Sinead


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi angel

glad u felt welcome and enjoyed the meeting and we hope to see you more now...xx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Shaz – I really enjoyed it and will be back next month for sure. Heather will be coming next month aswell. 

You give me great hope and comfort Mrs….


----------



## cakes (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi all,

It's my 1st post here as last night I felt like the odd one out as I wasn't part of the site lol!

I'd also like to say a big thank you to everyone for making me feel very welcome.

It's great to know that there's someone out there to talk to and that they fully understand what your going through.

It's great having family support but no one can fully understand until they have been through it too.

I will be attending from now on in so once again thank you all for last night.

Shirley xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls glad yous felt welcomed at last nights meeting ,unfortunately i wasnt able to attend ......i have swine flu ,feeling rough as ... and with so many pg ladies around at the moment i dont want to be spreading my illness   .Hopefully i will get to meet you both next month.
Emma x


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Poor Emma – I hope you get better very soon – Thanks for not giving it to me  although I could do with a day or 2 off work – snigger

Hi Shirley – How are you surviving with your treatment so far?, can I ask which one you are? – hehe – ill know by where you were sitting.


----------



## cakes (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Sinead,

I was sitting at the other end of the table from you. You couldn't miss me I was the one with the crutch lol!

I think you're the only one apart from Sharon that I've worked out who's who on here so far.

Hi Emma, sorry to hear your feeling so poorly hope you get well soon. x


----------



## HABO (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello eveyone

I was to go to the meeting with Sinead but my sister, who is 34 weeks pregnant asked me to go with her to hypnobirthing classes.  I didn't want her to go on her own and thought the hypno side might give some advice about relaxing when ttc.  The class was very interesting and I found that night that I slept so well and felt very positive the next day.  I spoke to the lady who was taking the class (who is a midwife and works in Altnagelvin) and explained that I was ttc and she said that she is training at the moment in order to offer classes for hypno fertility.  I am going again next week and she said that she would provide some information about it.  I will bring it to the next meeting of Tiny Feet.  Looking forward to meeting you all.

Heather


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think that sounds so good Heather - i for 1 would be very interested in that. 

I also think this lady would be a good  guest speaker for tiny feet maybe - what do u think girls? I know id like to hear more.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey cakes well done on ec today, fab...xxx

girls why dont use come into northern ireland girls and say hi an also the oct nov dec page...xx


----------

